# The FORGOTTEN war



## Peach (Jun 6, 2012)

The war Bush forgot about, in his CAMPAIGN to sacrifice American, and other countries' troops lives, and health, along with tens of thousands of innocent Iraqis, goes on. The fight against terror goes on, al Qaeda still has a stronghold in some areas, witness this horrifying news:

May George Bush, Dick Cheney, and their minions pay for every death, when they meet the creator:

Carnage in Afghanistan: Multiple deaths in suicide bombing, NATO airstrike, copter crash - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## RoccoR (Jun 6, 2012)

Peach, _et al,_

The problem is not as simple as you think.

Right or wrong, we answer the call.  



Peach said:


> The war Bush forgot about, in his CAMPAIGN to sacrifice American, and other countries' troops lives, and health, along with tens of thousands of innocent Iraqis, goes on. The fight against terror goes on, al Qaeda still has a stronghold in some areas, witness this horrifying news:
> 
> May George Bush, Dick Cheney, and their minions pay for every death, when they meet the creator:


*(COMMENT)*

Granted, the Bush Administration represented one of the most mentally retarded Presidential Teams since Vietnam.  But it is what it is.  The American People voted in a moran with an entire staff that between them, didn't have a single intelligent synaptic spark.

But, you must also remember Congress and those WWII, 20th Century thinkers that were unable to work together.  America is today, what they made it.  While they claim to be patriotic, they work in their own best interest --- and not in the interest of the nation.

V/R
R


----------



## ima (Jun 6, 2012)

Peach said:


> *May George Bush, Dick Cheney, and their minions pay for every death, when they meet the creator:*



The devil will be pleased to see them.


----------



## Artevelde (Jun 8, 2012)

Peach said:


> The war Bush forgot about, in his CAMPAIGN to sacrifice American, and other countries' troops lives, and health, along with tens of thousands of innocent Iraqis, goes on. The fight against terror goes on, al Qaeda still has a stronghold in some areas, witness this horrifying news:
> 
> May George Bush, Dick Cheney, and their minions pay for every death, when they meet the creator:
> 
> Carnage in Afghanistan: Multiple deaths in suicide bombing, NATO airstrike, copter crash - San Jose Mercury News



Pretty pathetic.


----------



## Douger (Jun 8, 2012)

Seeeeeee ! ???
Idiots
News from The Associated Press


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2012)

We have been in so many wars that we have forgotten some of them.

Does anyone else see a problem here?


----------



## Douger (Jun 8, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> We have been in so many wars that we have forgotten some of them.
> 
> Does anyone else see a problem here?


They can't. A flag is blocking their view.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2012)

Peach said:


> The war Bush forgot about, in his CAMPAIGN to sacrifice American, and other countries' troops lives, and health, along with tens of thousands of innocent Iraqis, goes on. The fight against terror goes on, al Qaeda still has a stronghold in some areas, witness this horrifying news:
> 
> May George Bush, Dick Cheney, and their minions pay for every death, when they meet the creator:
> 
> Carnage in Afghanistan: Multiple deaths in suicide bombing, NATO airstrike, copter crash - San Jose Mercury News



Stop using our war dead for your partisan bullshit. Hack.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2012)

ima said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > *May George Bush, Dick Cheney, and their minions pay for every death, when they meet the creator:*
> ...



Who appointed you to speak for God?


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The war Bush forgot about, in his CAMPAIGN to sacrifice American, and other countries' troops lives, and health, along with tens of thousands of innocent Iraqis, goes on. The fight against terror goes on, al Qaeda still has a stronghold in some areas, witness this horrifying news:
> ...



I'm leaning toward Romney for president; the neglect of Afghanistan isn't partisan. Obama has not paid enough attention to the actual war in Afghanistan either. Yes, we "took out" bin Laden, and a revolving door of 2nd in command, but al Qaeda lives on. Perhaps we cannot remove Islamic extremism, but isolating them should have been a #1 priority since 2001. Not IRAQ.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2012)

Peach said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I don't give a rat's ass who you 'lean towards'.... stop using our war dead for your political point scoring. Show some fucking respect.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 8, 2012)

Forgotten war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Forgotten War was the Korean War.

My Dad fought in that war.


Who are you to say what's forgotten?


----------



## Douger (Jun 8, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Forgotten war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Forgotten War was the Korean War.
> 
> *My Dad fought in that wa*r.


Mine too. He was such a good boxer you idiots paid for him to travel around and dance in duh ring while brainwashed idiots being lied to died..


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Forgotten war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Forgotten War was the Korean War.
> 
> ...



Partisan point scoring is far more important than respecting those who fought and continue to fight for our country. Sad, but true.


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Had you read instead of looked for reasons to lash out online at strangers you would have known I respect military service, and if in an election the choice is close, military service is a +, to me. You failed to read, thus, you don't. 

I contribute to Veteran charities also, and my "campaign" contributions this year will as always be spent on Vets. As my sister & brother in law are both Vets, they remind me of groups to donate to, churches in my town collect for Vets in nursing homes also. I have not donated to a political candidate since 1986. Your "rat's ass" may need some exercise.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2012)

Peach said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Osama sure looked isolated when he was taken out. He wasn't attending Miami Heat games, that's for sure.


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Forgotten war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Forgotten War was the Korean War.
> 
> ...



My father served in Korea also, I do not see Korea as forgotten, but it is not as often discussed as Vietnam, WWII, Bush's war, and the war on terror, yes.


----------



## Douger (Jun 8, 2012)

My older brother (by 2 years) died in Nam as did my favorite cousin.
Fuck murka, it's lies and war machine. Your meatheads are nothing more than fools. The enemy is in The District of The Nights of Columbus.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2012)

Peach said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



What was I supposed to read? Your rant about Afghanistan and how it's 'forgotten'?  

Your OP referenced our war dead to make a political point... that is disrespectful... and I call people on their disrespect of our war dead. It's a particular bug of mine...  I don't give a shit whether it's a right winger or a leftie... There is no need to use our war dead for political point scoring.


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Since I exhibited no disrespect, your "points" are moot. I will never cease objecting to the unnecessary sacrifice of US troops, EVER. If Obama campaigns to invade Syria, or another nation without just cause, I will feel the same, your "convictions" appear to shift with the party in office, mine do not(.)


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



True, Bush did begin the process of isolating bin Laden, but successors appear, and The ISLAMIC State of Iraq now exists. I have read Iraq is now becoming a haven for extremists.


----------



## ima (Jun 8, 2012)

California Girl said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



So the devil is god?


----------



## johngray123 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey can any one tell me what was the exact reason behind this war.


----------



## ima (Jun 11, 2012)

johngray123 said:


> Hey can any one tell me what was the exact reason behind this war.



Because Hitler lost WWII.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 26, 2012)

_et al,_

ISAF (US/NATO) would just as soon, not have Afghanistan in the media at all, rather than highlight news that might be embarrassing.



> WSJ YAROSLAV TROFIMOV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

America would still be hearing about Afghanistan if there was any good news to be heard.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## emptystep (Jul 26, 2012)

Peace sells, who's buying?


----------

